# Thornton Fever Hospital, Fife - June 2016



## Brewtal (Jul 12, 2016)

After getting us soaking wet visiting the cottage I posted this was my way of making up for it. I've driven past here quite a few times but never had an opportunity to have a peek. A month or two beforehand I read an article on the website of our local paper saying there had been an increase in vandalism and security was to be stepped up and the site sealed and fenced off. It would be silly not visit before this happens!

History:

"Thornton Fever Hospital was opened in 1902 as a fever isolation hospital treating patients with meningitis, diphtheria, scarlet fever etc. It was stretched to its capacity in 1903 with the Fife typhoid epidemic.

It was subsequently used as a mental health institution for children known as Strathore Hospital.

In December 1964 the mental health sub committee of the hospital board advised that a new hospital was to be built in Dunfermline by 1967 rendering Strathore Hospital obsolete.
In 1965 an engineer's report stated that the property was in need of drastic repair in regards to heating, sanitary fittings, decoration and incineration, however no work appears to have been carried out and patients remained there until transfer to Dunfermline in 1967.

The building remained empty from 1967 - 1970 and was then purchased by Mr Taylor Bryant of Edinburgh who with no formal qualifications, opened a children's home for boys with mental and social disorders known as Corsbie Hall School.

In July 1972 Mr Bryant was declared bankrupt and disappeared for several years. The school then close.

The former matron's house was used as a hotel in the 70s known as Corsbie Hall Hotel and then in the 80s/90s an unregistered care home known as Fosterton Firs took over the area.

Lastly the area was used by Strathmore Plant Hire to store vehicles etc.

Planning permission was given to restore the former lodge and turn the hospital dwellings in to flats in 2009 whilst preserving the integrity of the lodge house however fire damage to the main matron's house may have halted proceedings."

I was quite pleasantly surprised when we got there. I knew this place had been trashed but I really liked it. Between the natural grime and decay and the original paint work the colours were amazing. 

Externals:

































And from inside the various buildings:













































































Every good hospital carries it:

































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Jul 12, 2016)

I love that, thank you!


----------



## smiler (Jul 12, 2016)

That is really good, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 13, 2016)

Now that's interesting. But it is some serious dereliction. But you can see in your photos there was some nice features.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 13, 2016)

I see what you mean, there is some lovely decay in there! 
Beautifully photographed as usual. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 13, 2016)

Very nice set of images here. Funny how a bit of decay, nicely photographed, masks the brutal actuality of this place to the unknowing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2016)

Great write up and images.


----------



## UrBeXjOhN86 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey there just moved to Thornton fife with my wife would love to get to know people round here and do some urban exploring cheers john


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! If you are local to this you should check it out soon before it is too late. Been a lot of complaints from locals about vandalism etc. so the site is being secured. It may have been fenced off already. I read about it on the Courier website months ago. Plenty to choose from in Fife though!


----------



## Gromr (Sep 2, 2016)

This is awesome! Nicely photographed 

I thought this place looked super familiar, then I remember where I've seen it before.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 2, 2016)

Haha! I love that video!


----------



## smiler (Sep 2, 2016)

I hope you cleaned and disinfected before you left


----------

